# 一个关于分辨率的问题

## moyanhao

gentoo安装之后发现重启后分辨率不对，这是哪方面的问题？引导是grub0.97

----------

## bluephoenix

是字体很大那样子吗？我估计还是你的显卡驱动没有搞对，选对了，在GRUB的内核参数上设上分辨率参数就没问题了。

你可以把你显卡的型号和make menuconfig设备里面显卡那部分的选项贴上来看看。

----------

## moyanhao

 *bluephoenix wrote:*   

> 是字体很大那样子吗？我估计还是你的显卡驱动没有搞对，选对了，在GRUB的内核参数上设上分辨率参数就没问题了。
> 
> 你可以把你显卡的型号和make menuconfig设备里面显卡那部分的选项贴上来看看。

 

哦，我没在grub里设置分辨率参数，不过我不知道应该怎么设置，网上搜了一下，也没弄成，你跟我说一下行吗

----------

## reverland

桌面，应该用xrandr来设置吧。

没有模式好像要自己写xorg.conf添加个模式

----------

## double_crane

驱动选上的话，分辨率是可以自动设置出来的

在devices//Graphic 里面有很多驱动

intel integrated card有很多驱动 i810 i915的比如

nvidia 的有 nouveau的 libdrm驱动（木有 官方的，官方的我也没用正常过）

驱动编对了

开启后到进Xserver前， framebuffer显示那时中间会突然黑一下，然后自动设置分辨率了

----------

